# Possible bucket malfunction



## dtw902 (Jul 11, 2004)

Another bucket accident, The operator died with his younger brother working with him. Doing line clearance. Condolences to the family. http://reviewappeal.midsouthnews.com/news.ez?viewStory=22490
Dave


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 11, 2004)

Did I miss something when I read the article? It says that the bucket ended up fifteen feet below him and he ended up in a tree. Did he have a lanyard on? How did he become seperated from the bucket?

Tom


----------



## rbtree (Jul 11, 2004)

Hard to guess on that one. Maybe the hydraulics failed, or a lever got jammed, causing the bucket to drop, throwing or pulling him out. Then his deceleration lanyard ripped open, and the weight of the bucket on it exacerbated the force against him, pinning him tighter in the fork.


----------



## dtw902 (Jul 11, 2004)

Could be I had a limb roll and spring back on me jamming into the bucket controls, took a sudden 25' drop before I could get the limb to come out. Had to take a break after that. So I could see it happen if he was leaning out of the bucket and got cought in the fork as the boom droped as rbtree said. Hopfully we will get more info on the accident.
Dave


----------

